# Decal Pro Dry Transfers - Anyone Tried This



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I was looking for a solution for making decals with white in them. I am currently using white decal film and matching the background color as closely as possible. I ran across the Decal Pro System. I'm curious if anyone out here on HT has used this system. It can produce white, colors, silver and gold chrome and direct colors from a laser printed paper. The white would have to be layered, but this looks to be as thick as the laser toner layer on top of the paper you are pulling it from. Just looking for some opinions before investing in the product. You can find it by googling Decal Pro system. I found reviews covering larger decals for RC or larger scale models, just curious if it would work well in the HO scale world.

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

No, but I'm definitely interested. Any pics?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm not sure about the rules on posting a product. The website is http://www.pulsarprofx.com/decalpro/Vertical/1_MENU/1b_Overview/Overview.html
If this is not allowed please remove. There are a couple of videos showing the product and the process. I really want to know if these apply well on compound curves and tight edges that are so common in the HO scale car body. It looks like the process involves the transfer paper, a laminator and some spray adhesive. Looks simple and versatile. If anyone has additional info, it looks like we have some more interested parties.

-Paul


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

This could be a limiting factor:

#1: No INKJET or WAX printers! 

This process requires the use of either a laser printer or a photo-static copier. Both use "toner" which is imparitive becasue of the plastic property of toner and the fact that it is also waterproof! You can, however, you use an ink-jet printer, but only indirectly. By that we mean you would make your B&W or color printout on regular white paper as a "master" printout then make a duplicate on the blue TTS transfer paper using a photo-copier. (Don't confuse the new 'breed' of scanner/ink-jet printer "combo units" to be the same as a conventional "toner-based" copier. Yes they are copiers - they they are NOT "toner-based" which makes al the difference! When ever we speak of a "copier" we are referring to the conventional, toner-based "photo-static" type of device that uses powdered toner.

This means it won't work on my ink jet printer. If you have a color laser printer, it's all good.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I read mention in there you could have a printing company that is properly equipped scan your ink jet master and reprint it with a laser printer. I guess they scan it and then make a laser copy. What I didn't see there is if each color needs it's own printing. I'm also wondering about the compound curve thing myself. My puter has been on the retodded side lately so I was unable to really view the videos.


----------

